

Did Ellison sue Google as favour for Steve? - Mitt
http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/opinion/2178257/larry-ellison-thinking-java-android

======
redacted
"Any headline which ends in a question mark can be answered by the word 'no'"

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridges_Law_of_Headlines>

------
Estragon
There's no argument or evidence presented for this claim, other than that Jobs
was apparently a friend of Ellison, and Ellison is known to look out for his
friends. (Third last paragraph.)

------
m0nastic
I actually wish that were true. I don't have any real interest in this
particular case, but I would actually find it fascinating if a billionaire
used his corporate resources to settle a personal vendetta against another
compnay (although it seems like a gross misuse of company resources).

But that being said, I think it's incredibly unlikely that that's what
happened here. I think Oracle is just genuniely displeased that Android has
completely subsumed Java on the mobile platform, and wants to find a way to
attach themselves to Google's success.

------
pan69
When a case such as this is brought to trail, does the judge and jury need to
take into account the implications of the decision or do they only have to
judge within the context of the given situation?

I mean, if in this case a decision was made in favor of Oracle it would mean
that basically the entire software industry would have a significant problem.

------
josefonseca
> The Inquirer

The question-headline and the article without any usable content is thus
explained.

